# moon eyes bicycle with discs



## walter branche (Oct 5, 2009)

hi, today i bought a moon eyes bike with the wheel discs,. if anyone has an interest or knows about these bikes ,please send some words my way, this bike was used in a hot rod shop ,in the daytona beach area, thanks walter branche ,, florida cycle forensics


----------



## drabe (Oct 5, 2009)

I would love to see pics of this bike, what are you looking to get for it?


----------



## walter branche (Oct 5, 2009)

*photos of mooneye bike*

photos are in the for sale section ,thanks wpb


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 5, 2009)

Walter
This is the Dyno made bike?


----------



## walter branche (Oct 5, 2009)

*yes*

hi, yes that is a badge that is on it ,, also has a g t handlebar clamp.. thanks pb


----------



## sensor (Oct 5, 2009)

lots of people love those things and youve got the hardest parts(and most expensive)to find..the wheel discs
great score and if you sell it i know quite a few people who would want it!


----------



## walter branche (Oct 6, 2009)

*mooneyes*

thanks for all of the replys to the mooneyes ,yes we are selling the bike ,500.00 is the price if any body is motivated ,,. ,,Scott is deciding if it will fit in his archive~~!!!!??? ..if he does not want the bike ,it will be open season.. thanks,, walter branche-- - velocipede ventures


----------

